# New Story Arc Started



## frostclaw (Feb 26, 2018)

I just started a new story arc for my webcomic a couple weeks ago. I thought it would be a good time to share a link and see what you guys think so far.

The new chapter starts here:
spacepawdyssey.visualvoodoo.ca: Space Pawdyssey #147 – Space Pawdyssey

I post new pages a day early on my FA page (151 was posted this morning) and typically post two pages a week. I'm hoping to print a trade of the first chapter (113 pages) in the next few months.
Userpage of Frostclaw -- Fur Affinity [dot] net


----------

